
How to recover from a Git mistake - kungfudoi
https://opensource.com/article/17/8/recover-dropped-data-stash
======
keeperofdakeys
Another useful command is `git reflog`, which records where the tips of
branches previously were. So after a bad rebase or merge, it's easy to get
back to the previous state.

It's also good to know that by default, `git gc` will only prune unreferenced
objects older than two weeks.

